# How to sign apks mac



## xfighter1188 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if there is a tutorial on this, but i have been searching for a few day's and i cannot find one. How would on go about signing apks on macs?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The same way you would do it on Windows or Linux. You need a set of signing keys, signapk.jar, and java. I forget the full syntax, but you run signapk.jar via command line (or a script), pass it the keys you want to sign with as well as the input and output file names.


----------

